# Massive Hyperactivity!



## sneakmode (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi everyone! I recently just joined the community for the first time after I got my new baby girl. I've been lurking for a time and learning small tidbits about hedgehog behavior and temperament patterns. Once little Hershey got settled into her new home for a week, I knew this is where I should come for a few answers that were starting to concern me, so here they are.

Well, I've been reading a lot of others' input about 'explorers' and 'cuddlers' and let me tell you; Hershey is _definitely_ an explorer! She's off and about, constantly on the wheel, running here there and everywhere. When she finally tires herself out and settles (usually 45minutes-1hour), she calms by snuggling into her fleece strips. I am doing what I thought would be the best for bonding with her after finding out about the 't-shirt in the cage' trick, but I have yet to bribe her with mealworms. She's in a new home and a new environment and I'm afraid of bombarding her with too many new things all at once, causing her to dislike it. I've been trying to hold her about 30 minutes to an hour each night before I go to sleep for work in the morning.

The problem I'm having is that she _will not under any circumstances_ sit still. Is this considered normal even for explorer types? She doesn't ball up on me (very rare), but she writhes and wriggles violently to get out of my grip. If I wasn't careful, she would suicide jump herself off of me. She's on my shoulders, forcefully squeezing herself through my arms as if she's panic-stricken and trying to run away. I don't like to move fast around her because it makes her hiss and pop, but I find myself having to because if I didn't, she'd dive off the end of things without a second thought. It's instantaneous, hyper speed-- like I'm trying to hold a thrashing gerbil.

I love her personality and I love that she's an explorer, but is there any way to calm her down so that I can hold her? The quills don't bother me and I still pick her up regardless of whether she balls or hisses; I don't want her to think that just because she does something negative and reactive, it will get her what she wants. It isn't because she has to pee or poop; I give her ample time to go before I try and handle her and she usually does. I always speak to her in a soft voice and calm. The constant panic-running and thrashing makes it so difficult to start bonding with her. The poor baby acts terrified consistently when she's in my hands.

She's 9 weeks old; just a little precious thing, but I love her all the same and I want to be the best hedgie mom to my new girl. If anyone has any suggestions to help with her spastic flailing, I would be very happy!

If it helps, she is using a fleece liner, has a comfortable and properly sized wheel, her food/water is always fresh (I buy bags direct from her breeder), and she has a nice little igloo for privacy.

Thank you!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

There really isn't much you can do about an explorer other than to make a pen for them and let them explore to their heart's content. Another owner is having the same worry as you are, http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=13909 and there are some good ideas of what they can do for bonding and making play pens


----------



## sneakmode (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm glad that it isn't just Hershey. I was worried about the extreme erratic behavior. I'll see about building a proper playpen for her. I wouldn't have to have my motions be so sudden and jumpy if I know that she's playing safely and won't be able to hurt herself. It looks like my lap isn't the place she wants to be and I don't want to hinder her want to look around and be curious. She's only popping and hissing now. Since she stopped balling almost completely and only been home one week, I think that's a good start though!

Thanks for the advice and I'll try that first!


----------

